# Wacky Wednesday 24.9.14 - GTechniq 15% discount TODAY



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Its that time again for a 1 day special from us :thumb:

Its a great time for some Autumn prep or simply to stock up on some great products!

This week we have a deal on Gtechniq products. All you need to do is purchase any Gtechniq product add the code *wacky14* and you will get 15% off its as simple as that.

Offer ends at midnight tonight.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Will have to pop down this afternoon ! 👍


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks again, john and Dave see you next week 👍


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Somebody's been shopping alex


----------

